# Chicken of woods.



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Surprised to find a tree just starting but covered yesterday. Earliest I have found them. Changed my plans to grab oysters. Had chicken mushroom with asparagus cream pasta. Panko on chicken of woods. Went together awsome.


----------



## Mohl (Mar 28, 2021)

COW already?


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Mohl said:


> COW already?


That's what I thought I've heard of them this early but never seen it. And I mean it was coveredddd. I'll try to go back today get a picture.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah that seems early, but like you said I heard things..... I really don't see it (white) in my yard til August, it's the only known edible I get and just don't care for it. I have seen it earlier in July in woods. Good signs I am seeing in this forum.



Chriss83 said:


> That's what I thought I've heard of them this early but never seen it. And I mean it was coveredddd. I'll try to go back today get a picture.


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

I have been watching this grow for the last week and noticed a few more starting. Wonder if it is chicken of woods because of how early it is?


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes it is. 100 percent! Get it now. Just leave some and probably find it again next year.


----------

